# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  My Hair Transplant Hell - where do I go from here?

## Alan1980

Hi my name is Alan and this is my story of my failed FUE hair transplant.
About 80% of the grafts did not take and it left me with hundreds of scares all over my head. I apologise for the length of my story in advance, it has taken me a while to get the confidence to come on to these forums to tell my story.  :Frown: 

I would like to keep the details of the surgeon and Clinic anonymous at this moment in time so I can get non bias feedback and advice from everyone if possible. The surgeon is an IAHRS registered Doctor and resides in the UK.

I started losing my hair at around the age of 21 and like millions of other guys suffering from hair loss, its been an uphill battle ever since. My hair loss eventually led to depression for which I received counselling, it helped me get my life back together again. I started reading hair loss forums like The Bald Truth which helped me a lot and I shaved my head and tried to get on with my life, but I realized my confidence and my ability to fit in socially would always be affected.

Finally in 2012 I decided to do something about my hair loss and after reading on different hair loss forums how thousands of people had successful life changing hair transplants, FUE and Strip, I decided on a hair transplant. 
I discussed it with my Dad and with the help of my Mum, they said they would fund my hair transplant, they just wanted to see me happy. My dad was retired and used his life savings to help me. 
My Dad passed away from a heart attack in January this year. He was an inspiration to me and gave his last savings just so he could see me happy in life. I will miss him so much.

I did some research on the type of transplant that would be best for me, and I concluded that a FUE transplant would suit my needs better, as the scarring is minimal and I could buzz my hair short if I wanted. My budget was also a problem as some clinics were way more expensive than others.
I found a surgeon that worked in a well known clinic in the centre of London, but he also worked in smaller clinics around the country which had cheaper prices. The surgeon was IAHRS certified and he seemed very well marketed for FUE transplants on the net, but not much information or feedback was available on the forums.

I decided to book a consultation at one of his clinics in the UK, this one was based up North. I arrived at the clinic, and I was met by the clinic manager, she told me I would have to wait to see the surgeon, this was because he was doing a procedure at the time, I waited about 30 minutes. The consultation only lasted about 10 minutes. The Surgeon took about 10 seconds to decide that my donor area was good for 4000-4500 hairs maximum, my donor area was quite thin and sparse I was told.

This was well under my budget which made me happy. After my consultation I sat  down with the Clinic manager to discuss the price of my procedure and a date. I told her my budget and the surgeon had said I was good for 4500 hairs maximum. The manager then said I could stretch to 6500 hairs with my budget and she was sure that they could get 6500 hairs out of me, she went away and then had a word with the Surgeon. When she came back she said don't worry 6500 hairs is fine. This confused me as to how she could over rule a FUE surgeons consultation, but excitement over my transplant had kicked in and I soon forgot about it.

I was told the price for my 6,500 hairs FUE transplant, which happened to be my full budget, and I was then asked if I could pay in cash. I explained it would be very difficult to get that kind of money in cash, but I was then offered a further discount if I could pay in cash.
My procedure would be on December 1 at 10:00 am.

On the day of my procedure, I set off early in the morning, I was very nervous carrying such a very large amount of cash.
I arrived at the clinic at 9:50 am on the morning of my procedure where I was immediately taken to the clinic managers office, I paid for my hair transplant in cash, I had already paid a deposit by debit card. The manager then left to count the money, I never saw her for the rest of that day. The surgeon introduced me to a young girl who was a trainee surgeon and asked if I minded if she sat in to observe my procedure, with which I was fine with.
The surgeon and his team prepared me, I was given a local anaesthesia and the procedure got under way. It was decided I would have 3500 hairs on my crown and 3000 on my frontal area. Everything seemed to be going smoothly when the Surgeon said that my hair grafts were extremely difficult to extract and compared my grafts to an afro Caribbean persons grafts, he also mentioned he did not really have the proper tools with him for my grafts, but said it would be OK, but it would take a lot longer. We stopped for a lunch after about 3 hours, I was taken to a small office where a packet of sandwiches and a Ribena drink was waiting for me.

My procedure took around 8 hours and was relatively pain free, apart from the last 30 minutes when the local anaesthesia began to wear off, but there was not many grafts left to implant. I was told I would have to come back next week for another procedure as it had taken a lot longer than they thought it would take.
I was given a strict regimen of saline spray to use every 30 minutes and antibiotics to take.  
I was booked in for my second procedure on Sunday December 9, 8 days later, and I was asked If I could arrive at 9 am so they could get an early start.
I booked a hotel to stay in overnight at the nearby village, as there was not a train that early on a Sunday from where I lived. I arranged for a taxi to pick me up at 8:40 am from the hotel and I arrived at the clinic for my second procedure at 8:55 am.
To my surprise the clinic gates were locked and the lights were all off, I took a walk around but I could see no one was there. I tried calling the clinic several times but no one answered. 
It was a freezing cold December morning and raining. It was now 9:30 am and still the Surgeon and his team had not turned up, I was soaking wet and very cold, I began to think I got the date of my procedure wrong.

At 9:40 am a car pulled into the car park and it was the young trainee Doctor who had observed my previous procedure, she let me wait in her car and explained the surgeon and his team had been at a party last night and had slept in, but they were on their way. I thought this was very unprofessional, and I was slightly worried if they would be in a fit state for my procedure. The surgeon and his team arrived at 9:55 am a full hour late for my procedure. They apologised and once inside the clinic I dried myself off and I was given a cup of tea and biscuits, I was told the biscuits were to get my blood sugar levels up. I was then given 2 Valium tablets to take, I was told they were to relax me. I wondered why I did not receive Valium the week before, or why I would need them this time.

I was prepared by the team and just before my second procedure started, the Surgeon said to me "We are really being a bit naughty here, as you normally have to wait 9 months for the scalp to heal before doing another procedure"
I expressed my concerns, but he said not to worry and that he had done this before.
The Nurse then started to clean away the scabs on my head that had formed from the previous procedure 8 days earlier, I immediately noticed a large amount of hair coming away on the cotton wool.
I was given local anaesthesia, which this time was a lot more painful on my scalp.

NOTHING would prepare me for the pain and agony I would go through for the next 9 hours. After about 30 minutes the surgeon had to stop as I was shaking so much from the pain, he gave me some more local anaesthesia, but it did not help much. About an hour into the procedure I had an acid reflux attack which left me choking.
The surgeon had to stop several times to ask if I was OK, we then took a lunch break after 2 hours. I called my Dad to tell him the pain was to much and that I did not think I could continue.
When I returned the surgeon was no where to be seen, but one of the surgeons understudies was taking over. He was slightly slower at the procedure and explained the reason it was so painful was because they were working on an area of the scalp that just began to heal and he said I was very brave to put up with the pain.
After 9 long hours my procedure was finished and it was the biggest relief I had ever felt. I felt sick, dizzy and physically and mentally exhausted.
Again I was given a saline spray to use every 30 minutes, along with antibiotics and pain killers. I was also given a prescription for fenasteride and told to use Rogaine to help regrowth.

When I got home I had to call a friend to pick me up from the station as I was still feeling unwell and dizzy. A few days after my second procedure I noticed a lot of hair had fallen out over my shoulders and around my pillow. I was using a neck pillow so my head was free from contact on any surface. Day 5 after my procedure and I very gently massaged my head and scabs that had formed in baby shampoo as directed by my surgeon and the after care instructions. I noticed a large amount of what looked like grafts had fallen out, they were 2 or 3 hairs held together by a white bulb.

Over the following weeks I noticed a lot of hair and what looked like grafts falling out. I contacted my surgeon who assured me this was normal. Four weeks after my procedure I had hardly any hair left from my transplant, I looked much like I did before my hair transplant, I also noticed I had bad scarring around the sides and back of my head. At the four month mark, I still had little to no regrowth, there was some minor growth on my front hairline. Again the surgeon reassured me it could take up to 12 months to see any decent results from my transplant.

At the 12 month mark I had a small amount of regrowth from my FUE transplant, Finasteride and Rogaine could of been responsible for that though. I was feeling very down and depressed about my results. I started to wear a hat to hide the scars around my head and I became a social recluse, I started calling in sick to work and I didn't see any friends for a while.

In distress I contacted my surgeon who agreed to meet me and examine my scalp.
This time I went to his London Clinic to meet him. I arrived and was shown to a large room where my surgeon met me. He examined my head with a camera attached to his laptop. He expressed surprise that a number of grafts had not taken, but he assured me that he could see lots of regrowth coming through. I was advised this time that it can take up to 18 months to see full results and that I should be patient again, he said the scarring was also worse than hoped for, this was because there was not enough hair growing back around my donor area to cover the scaring, too much hair had been used.

I contacted the original clinic where I had my transplant and explained I was not happy with my results and that a number of grafts had fallen out. After about a month of debate with the clinic manager, I managed to get a 35% refund. The clinic manager said she had been told by the surgeon that I should expect lots of hair growth in coming months.
Eighteen months had passed since my transplant and there had been no change or hair growth since I last went to see my surgeon. You could not tell I had a FUE hair transplant, apart from the hundreds of round scares all over my head. I was feeling very depressed and down again. At work I was asked by colleges what had happened to my head, and why I had hundreds of scares all over me. I was humiliated behind my back, I got the nickname leopard man because of my scars, I quit my Job and spent most of my time in my house, hardly ever going out. It was a good friend that suggested I go to counselling, as it had helped me in the past.

It was the best thing I could of done. Today I still wear a hat everywhere I go to hide my scars, but I am slowly getting back to some normality, it's been a long journey.
After getting some of my confidence back I decided to contact my FUE surgeon again to tell him what I had been through and that my FUE transplant had been a complete failure. I decided I would ask for a full refund. It's what my Dad had constantly told me I should do, and it was his life savings that paid for my transplant, so its the least I could do in his memory or it will of all been for nothing.

I emailed my surgeon several times and sent him texts and even tried calling him, but I would get no reply. Its only when I said I would tell my story on the forums and ask advice from the hair loss community that he finally contacted me. During our conversation he said he did not know why my transplant had failed and he said he was sorry about everything I had gone through, and apologised again for when he left me waiting in the freezing rain for an hour when I had my second procedure, because he had been at a party. My surgeon then said he just wanted to see me happy.
I questioned him about the fact he did two procedures in such a short time without allowing my scalp to heal, and the fact too much donor hair was taken. I wanted to know if any of these things could of affected my transplant success, but he never gave me a direct answer. He said I was an anomaly, and that in the scientific community I am known as the X factor, and that no explanation could be given.

After everything that had been said and done I told my surgeon I just wanted a refund and that I would have to live with the scarring for the rest of my life. He finally agreed to contact the clinic and arrange a full refund. That was almost two months ago. After numerous emails and texts he is now completely ignoring me.

I feel as everything has been for nothing. I don't think I have a one or two year court battle left in me physically or mentally to get justice for myself or my Dad, but at the same time I do not want to give up my fight as I would feel I am letting my Dad down.

I don't know what to do or where to go now, I just feel lost.

Thank you if you have taking the time to read my very long story. Coming to these forums and talking about my hair transplant has helped, even if it's a small relief. Even after everything that has happened to me I would still recommend to everyone to consider a hair transplant, as it changes peoples lives for the better as can be seen on these very forums. I just wish I had taken a different path.

I would really appreciate any help or advice anyone has. Thank you again for reading.

Alan.

----------


## PayDay

I'm very sorry to hear about your experience. Even in the best hands, surgery does not always work out, but if this surgeon agreed to a full refund he should make sure that you get it. Perhaps you should send him a link to your post? By not mentioning his name or the name of the clinic you have shown good faith. I'm sure if your complaint is valid, and there is not reason to believe that it's not, the clinic will probably honor your refund. It would be stupid for them not to.

----------


## Alan1980

Hi PayDay thank you for taking time to read my post. I never ever imagined that my FUE transplant could fail, or as a side effect the scarring would be so bad, I suppose no one having a hair transplant would want to consider it might fail. Is it just a case that I was a bad candidate for a Fue transplant, or was it something the surgeon did wrong with my procedure, I don't suppose I will ever know for sure.
He did seem sincere while talking with me on the phone, apologising for certain events that had happened and promising to arrange a refund with the clinic, maybe the clinic manager is not to keen to give a refund even after everything that has happened. I will send an email with a link to my post and see if I get a response.
Thanks again for your input and advice PayDay.

----------


## clee984

Hi Alan, I read your story, and I am very sorry that you had that happen to you. I can't begin to imagine how difficult it has been for you, and from your story, you seem to have coped remarkably well (certainly better than I would have). 

I don't really know what else to say. I hope that you get your refund, and that you are able to find some peace. I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of your father, he sounds like a good man.

----------


## suarez

Alan ,

That is a thoroughly depressing story and I really feel for you .

To be blunt , it's a pretty shocking story - the clinic and the surgery have displayed a complete lack of professionalism . Keep up the fight , get your refund , and seek out independent advice from a number of reputable HT surgeons for an unbiased assessment of your results .Do you have written confirmation from the surgeon in question that you will receive a full refund ? Personally , I wouldn't let this drop under any circumstances , although it may be further distressing in an already distressing situation .

Of course , there is never a guarantee that a HT will be a complete success , but there are enough indicators in your story to suggest that negligence may have a part to play in your poor results .

Good luck and carry on the fight . If the clinic / surgeon continue to play games , I'd go for them both barrels .

----------


## Not giving up

Alan, 

I've just spent a great deal of time reading your story and I'd just like to say you are an incredibly lucky man to have had a man like your father in your life. Never let go of that. 

What has happened to you is a crime and I'll tell you now - you are stronger than you think. Don't you give up on chasing this, take it all the way, where ever it needs to go, to court, watchdog, whatever  you need to do, make it happen. 

Your dad believed in you enough to invest his entire life savings in your happiness, he saw something in you that only a father can see, but that doesn't mean it isn't there. 

He gave you money, yes, but I bet everyday of your life that man gave you so much more. Use that, live for that, honour that. He makes you strong, strong for yourself, strong for your mother and strong enough to get justice. 

I can't claim to know you, or know much more about you than what your story tells me, but in all honesty your story tells me all I need to know. Don't let these assholes get away with this. Get that money back, do something with it that'll make you happy and fulfill your father's wishes. It'll be hard but it'll be worth it. 

Be proud, be strong and never give up.

----------


## doinmyheadin

Really sorry to hear your story Allan regarding your father and the failed hair transplant. Unfortunately you are not the only one in this situation with poor results from this type of proceedure. I hope you can get your money back. Unfortunately all those grafts will be lost and this is the reason we need better treatments then those we currently have. All the best.

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan, I read your story, and I am very sorry that you had that happen to you. I can't begin to imagine how difficult it has been for you, and from your story, you seem to have coped remarkably well (certainly better than I would have). 
> 
> I don't really know what else to say. I hope that you get your refund, and that you are able to find some peace. I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of your father, he sounds like a good man.


 Hello Clee984 thanks for reading my thread, and for your words of support. I have my good days and my bad, I have left some of what I went through out of my post. I can say that there were days I didn't think my life was worth living any more. I do know that I have to try and move on with my life, I would like to put all this behind me as it feels like a great weight pushing down on me constantly everyday, If I can put this all behind me. maybe I can find peace.

No words can express how great a man my Dad was. He was always there every step of the way helping me in any and every way he could from the moment I came into this world until the moment he left us. I miss his support, when he was around I always had a feeling that everything would be alright. On my bad days I think of my Dad and it gives me inspiration to carry on.

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan ,
> 
> That is a thoroughly depressing story and I really feel for you .
> 
> To be blunt , it's a pretty shocking story - the clinic and the surgery have displayed a complete lack of professionalism . Keep up the fight , get your refund , and seek out independent advice from a number of reputable HT surgeons for an unbiased assessment of your results .Do you have written confirmation from the surgeon in question that you will receive a full refund ? Personally , I wouldn't let this drop under any circumstances , although it may be further distressing in an already distressing situation .
> 
> Of course , there is never a guarantee that a HT will be a complete success , but there are enough indicators in your story to suggest that negligence may have a part to play in your poor results .
> 
> Good luck and carry on the fight . If the clinic / surgeon continue to play games , I'd go for them both barrels .


 Hello Suarez,

Unfortunately it was verbally over the phone that my surgeon agreed to call the clinic to arrange a refund. I have saved all previous communication between the surgeon and myself including emails and texts.

I contacted a well known member of this community a few weeks back who is very experienced in hair loss and transplants, and he was the one who recommended I post on these forums to get feedback and advice.

When I had my consultation the surgeon never once mentioned that there is a chance the Fue transplant might not work, or I might be left with bad scarring, I would of probably walked away. Before my transplant I was able to cope with my hair loss to a certain degree, I would just shave my head and try to get on with it, now I don't even have that option.

I will try my best to continue the fight Suarez, thank you for your words of advice and support.

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan, 
> 
> I've just spent a great deal of time reading your story and I'd just like to say you are an incredibly lucky man to have had a man like your father in your life. Never let go of that. 
> 
> What has happened to you is a crime and I'll tell you now - you are stronger than you think. Don't you give up on chasing this, take it all the way, where ever it needs to go, to court, watchdog, whatever  you need to do, make it happen. 
> 
> Your dad believed in you enough to invest his entire life savings in your happiness, he saw something in you that only a father can see, but that doesn't mean it isn't there. 
> 
> He gave you money, yes, but I bet everyday of your life that man gave you so much more. Use that, live for that, honour that. He makes you strong, strong for yourself, strong for your mother and strong enough to get justice. 
> ...


 Thank you for taking time to read my story Not Giving Up, and thank you for your kind words towards my Dad, your words have left me feeling emotional but very inspired. 

My dad worked very hard all his life, he spent most of his life paying bills and mortgages and didn't spend a penny on himself, but he saved what he could. He was happy with the simple things in life, a cup of tea and an apple pie, walking the dog, watching the football, but when it came to his family he did all he could to support us and make us happy. I don't think anything can ever prepare us for when we lose a much loved parent.

On my bad days it feels like everything is to much to cope with and everything is not worth the effort. I still go to counselling, but I go less frequent now or I can go when I need to, but it does help me a lot when I do go. It was my counsellor that got me through my post hair transplant depression, she is an amazing woman and I owe a lot to her to.

I will give it all I can Not Giving Up, and it's posts like yours and other members from these forums who have posted that give me hope and inspire me to continue my fight.

Alan

----------


## jamesst11

You are not alone Alan.  I think a lot of people can't understand how devastating a poor outcome of a HT is.  I have spent the last 2 years of my life unable to carry a relationship, ashamed, beaten down, and ridden with anxiety and depression over this myself.  It's like a nightmare that you can't control and cannot wake up from.  Hang in there bro, most people you encounter may not understand but people on this forum understand and are here to help.

----------


## Alan1980

> You are not alone Alan.  I think a lot of people can't understand how devastating a poor outcome of a HT is.  I have spent the last 2 years of my life unable to carry a relationship, ashamed, beaten down, and ridden with anxiety and depression over this myself.  It's like a nightmare that you can't control and cannot wake up from.  Hang in there bro, most people you encounter may not understand but people on this forum understand and are here to help.


 Hello James, you have described perfectly how I feel and what I am going through. Coming here and speaking to other people like yourself who has been through and still is going through a bad time, and also know how I feel, it brings a feeling of unity and that I am not alone. I feel like I am battling on two fronts here, I am fighting my personal battle with coming to terms with and living with my post HT failure and scarring. Then there is the battle with my surgeon to fight for what's right and to get justice for my Dad and myself.

I think maybe the surgeon and clinic know what I am going through and are maybe hoping I don't have any fight in me.
Maybe this is why there has been complete silence from them, my surgeon thinks if he ignores me I will just go away.
But I will not go away and thanks to some truly inspiring advice and support from this community I will carry on.

Thanks for your support James, I hope I can be of support to you in the future when you may also need it.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> Really sorry to hear your story Allan regarding your father and the failed hair transplant. Unfortunately you are not the only one in this situation with poor results from this type of proceedure. I hope you can get your money back. Unfortunately all those grafts will be lost and this is the reason we need better treatments then those we currently have. All the best.


 Hello doingmyheadin, I now know there are many people out there in my situation. I realize that the grafts are now lost for good. I had 3500 hairs implanted in my crown, but I am still as bald as I was before my transplant. The sooner we have better the treatments the sooner people will not have to go through what I have, and what other forum members have been through.

But I still read on these forums of so many successful hair transplants, it's very depressing to think I had to be in the minority that failed, even if it was due to negligence

Thanks for taking the time to read my story and for your support doingmyheadin.

Alan.

----------


## PayDay

I’ve read about HT failures coming from some of the most respected clinics in the world. It sucks, but it happens and that’s why people have to be well informed. The one aspect of your story that really disturbs me is that your surgeon explained that you had difficult grafts to extract and that he didn’t have the proper instruments to work on your type of hair, but it would be “OK”. There are some doctors who would have stopped the procedure, even if the patient is disappointed to let them know that FUE is not the best option for them based on the difficulty of their hair type for graft removal. Maybe you would have made a better candidate for strip or no surgery at all, but I wish the surgeon would have given you that option when he realized you might be a difficult patient to work on. I think your story is important because everyone needs to know that if they are uncomfortable at any point in the surgery they can just tell the surgeon to stop. There were too many red flags. 

I am really sorry that you are going through this, but I think you can come out of it stronger and I would be very surprised if you don’t eventually get your refund based on your story and the way you presented it here. For what you have been through you have shown a great deal of class.

----------


## jamesst11

> Hello James, you have described perfectly how I feel and what I am going through. Coming here and speaking to other people like yourself who has been through and still is going through a bad time, and also know how I feel, it brings a feeling of unity and that I am not alone. I feel like I am battling on two fronts here, I am fighting my personal battle with coming to terms with and living with my post HT failure and scarring. Then there is the battle with my surgeon to fight for what's right and to get justice for my Dad and myself.
> 
> I think maybe the surgeon and clinic know what I am going through and are maybe hoping I don't have any fight in me.
> Maybe this is why there has been complete silence from them, my surgeon thinks if he ignores me I will just go away.
> But I will not go away and thanks to some truly inspiring advice and support from this community I will carry on.
> 
> Thanks for your support James, I hope I can be of support to you in the future when you may also need it.
> 
> Alan.


 Alan,
   Our cases are different, but let me briefly describe mine and what I did about it.  I got a transplant with an almost nearly full head of hair, literally.  It was obviously the stupidest, most regrettable thing I have EVER DONE.  My shame, aside, the transplant surgeon was obviously a very unethical person.  I had a weird thinning spot in one area of the left temple. I thought it was a simple fix.  Day of the transplant, she started transplanting hairs in areas I didn't even know she would.  6 months after and I looked horrible... 2 years later, I look even worst.  Either she is the MOST unknowleadgable doc in the world, or knew exactly what would happen and did it anyways for the money... EITHER WAY THE WORLD NEEDS TO KNOW.

     I went on sites like this, and a bunch of others and I stated my complete, HONEST story.  About how NO other ethical surgeon would have performed this procedure and HOW it has completely ruined my life.  THERE IS NOTHING WRONG with stating your case and warning others, just state the FACTS and be honest.... At that point, what was more important than me and what I was going through?  was the POSSIBILITY of an 18 year old with minimal hair loss walking into that same clinic and destroying his life.  Ever since posting the truth, I have gotten messages from people that read something like, "thank you, you saved my son from this operation", or "I have seriously reconsidered this procedure after reading your case... so on and so forth
      Like any industry, there are parasitic vultures out there that don't give a damn about their patients well being.  There only priority is their bottom line.  Within a four hour procedure they can destroy someone's life and self confidence and leave them with scars all over their head.
     So, my advice is, go on and speak your story... for your well being and for that of others.

----------


## Mattyp1

Hi Alan, I'm only a week post op, I had my ht in London... reading your story has really hit home about when things can go wrong, Even a day after surgery, I actually wondered if I had made the right decision, just that nagging doubt that something could happen and I could  have a negative result. 
Feel sad reading your story, the thing about all of us on these forums is we all have the confidence issue surrounding our hair, we're all fighting something that deep down I think is always a losing battle! I cant imagine what you have gone through, def don't give up the fight with the surgeon/clinic, you deserve every single penny of your money back and then some! I would at some point name the surgeon/clinic as well, at the end of the day, everyone on these forums are making potentially life changing decisions about which clinic/surgeon to go with, least it keeps other people better informed. 
Don't let them get away with it...i think every surgeon that does a ht is linking there name to it, good or bad results.... I wish you all the best with everything and thank you for sharing your story, I'm sure everything will work out for you in the end... Life is truly s*** sometimes and I feel for you

----------


## Driver

Wow. Just...wow. I read your story and was practically shaking as I did so. I am so sorry you went through such a bad experience. It shows how shifty some people in this business can be. I think you need to be more forceful with the clinic with regards to getting your money back, given how you were treated, left in the cold rain, had day 2 delayed because they were out partying (!!) etc. Who knows what sort of state the doc and staff were in when they got to you.

----------


## Deal

I hope you pursue the matter legally.  Hire a lawyer and sue, I would, even at costs exceeding the surgery.  You may also be able find pro bono help.  Simply hiring a lawyer to do a letter demanding your money back may be enough, it will definitely get their attention and get a response at least.   You will most likely have to sign a NDA though if you settle.

The surgeon must be made accountable.  Contact IAHRS immediately, the surgeon should be investigated and removed from the list.

Don't be a victim, they aren't ignoring you because they care about you or your story in any way, they're ignoring you because they want to keep your money.

The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.

----------


## Alan1980

> I’ve read about HT failures coming from some of the most respected clinics in the world. It sucks, but it happens and that’s why people have to be well informed. The one aspect of your story that really disturbs me is that your surgeon explained that you had difficult grafts to extract and that he didn’t have the proper instruments to work on your type of hair, but it would be “OK”. There are some doctors who would have stopped the procedure, even if the patient is disappointed to let them know that FUE is not the best option for them based on the difficulty of their hair type for graft removal. Maybe you would have made a better candidate for strip or no surgery at all, but I wish the surgeon would have given you that option when he realized you might be a difficult patient to work on. I think your story is important because everyone needs to know that if they are uncomfortable at any point in the surgery they can just tell the surgeon to stop. There were too many red flags. 
> 
> I am really sorry that you are going through this, but I think you can come out of it stronger and I would be very surprised if you don’t eventually get your refund based on your story and the way you presented it here. For what you have been through you have shown a great deal of class.


 Hello PayDay, I think all it takes is for a HT surgeon to make the wrong decisions or not follow certain protocols and procedures, it can seriously affect the outcome of a successful HT, which is what I think has happened in my own case. I think it does not matter how famous or well known a clinic is, it is down to the surgeon, when you step into that room and sit in the chair the surgeon is 100% responsible for the outcome of a HT.

When the surgeon said to me he had the wrong tools with him for my grafts it did get me very worried, but he went on to tell me how many thousands of successful HT's he had done, I suppose to put my mind at ease. Even then I trusted his judgement, after all he was a Fue HT surgeon.

On my second procedure I was not just uncomfortable PayDay, I was in agony. I did want to stop, but the thought of how long I waited for my HT and what kind of state my scalp would be in from an unfinished half done HT might look like, and the fact I did not want to let my Dad down, or to see his money go to waste. This all went through my mind during my second procedure.

I now definitely do not think I was a good candidate for Fue, it was clear that my donor area was to sparse, but that did not stop the clinic from deciding that my budget would allow even more hair to be taken than the surgeon had originally recommended.
I agree PayDay, there are a lot of red flags and it's thanks to people from the hair loss community like yourself that are pointing this out to me.

Thank you PayDay for giving me further advice and support, it helps a lot, but I am not so sure if I will come out of this stronger.

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan,
>    Our cases are different, but let me briefly describe mine and what I did about it.  I got a transplant with an almost nearly full head of hair, literally.  It was obviously the stupidest, most regrettable thing I have EVER DONE.  My shame, aside, the transplant surgeon was obviously a very unethical person.  I had a weird thinning spot in one area of the left temple. I thought it was a simple fix.  Day of the transplant, she started transplanting hairs in areas I didn't even know she would.  6 months after and I looked horrible... 2 years later, I look even worst.  Either she is the MOST unknowleadgable doc in the world, or knew exactly what would happen and did it anyways for the money... EITHER WAY THE WORLD NEEDS TO KNOW.
> 
>      I went on sites like this, and a bunch of others and I stated my complete, HONEST story.  About how NO other ethical surgeon would have performed this procedure and HOW it has completely ruined my life.  THERE IS NOTHING WRONG with stating your case and warning others, just state the FACTS and be honest.... At that point, what was more important than me and what I was going through?  was the POSSIBILITY of an 18 year old with minimal hair loss walking into that same clinic and destroying his life.  Ever since posting the truth, I have gotten messages from people that read something like, "thank you, you saved my son from this operation", or "I have seriously reconsidered this procedure after reading your case... so on and so forth
>       Like any industry, there are parasitic vultures out there that don't give a damn about their patients well being.  There only priority is their bottom line.  Within a four hour procedure they can destroy someone's life and self confidence and leave them with scars all over their head.
>      So, my advice is, go on and speak your story... for your well being and for that of others.


 Hello James, I am very shocked to read about your case and everything you have also been through, our cases are different, but also similar in many ways. It must give you a lot of satisfaction to know you helped saved many people from going through what we both have and are going  through, you deserve all the praise in the world for that.

I am considering revealing the surgeon and clinic who did my procedure at some point, but at the moment I am giving them the benefit of the doubt. As PayDay has mentioned there are a lot of red flags from my procedure, but did my surgeon just have an off day? If he indeed has had so many successful HT why did he make the decisions he did that led to my HT failure where the grafts did not take, which also left me with a head full of scares.

What is also sad is that these so called HT surgeons give a bad name in general for the professional and reputable HT surgeons that do very successful HT that change peoples lives for the better. I often think if only I had made a different choice of surgeon things might of been different.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan, I'm only a week post op, I had my ht in London... reading your story has really hit home about when things can go wrong, Even a day after surgery, I actually wondered if I had made the right decision, just that nagging doubt that something could happen and I could  have a negative result. 
> Feel sad reading your story, the thing about all of us on these forums is we all have the confidence issue surrounding our hair, we're all fighting something that deep down I think is always a losing battle! I cant imagine what you have gone through, def don't give up the fight with the surgeon/clinic, you deserve every single penny of your money back and then some! I would at some point name the surgeon/clinic as well, at the end of the day, everyone on these forums are making potentially life changing decisions about which clinic/surgeon to go with, least it keeps other people better informed. 
> Don't let them get away with it...i think every surgeon that does a ht is linking there name to it, good or bad results.... I wish you all the best with everything and thank you for sharing your story, I'm sure everything will work out for you in the end... Life is truly s*** sometimes and I feel for you


 Hello Matty and congratulations on your new HT. I really hope it all goes well for you, it will change your life for the better. I would not worry to much as it sounds like your HT went well, I am sure you would know if something did not seem right during your procedure.

My surgeon admitting to me he had the wrong tools for my grafts, going through 9 hours of agony because my surgeon decided to do another  procedure on my scalp 8 days later after my scalp had only started to heal form my first HT. I am still not sure if this is normal procedure or a high risk for failure.
These are all red flags that other community members have pointed out, but it sounds as if you had zero red flags Matty and everything went smoothly for you. 
I will try and fight my case the best I can to my last ounce of strength Matty, it is not my intention to let them get away with what they have put me through, coming here and getting support and advice from community members like yourself gives me strength and hope.

Thank you for taking time to ready my story and good luck with your new HT and for the future.

----------


## Alan1980

> Wow. Just...wow. I read your story and was practically shaking as I did so. I am so sorry you went through such a bad experience. It shows how shifty some people in this business can be. I think you need to be more forceful with the clinic with regards to getting your money back, given how you were treated, left in the cold rain, had day 2 delayed because they were out partying (!!) etc. Who knows what sort of state the doc and staff were in when they got to you.


 Hello Driver and thank you for reading my story. I have been forceful with the clinic, but I have tried to be as professional as I could be at the same time. I told my surgeon I would tell my story on the forums and even contact the media, it got their attention at first but then it was like they did not care.

I still think back to when my surgeon and his team left me standing outside the clinic for an hour in the rain and cold, because they had been at a party and had slept in, it still leaves me in complete disbelief. I was very concerned about the state of the surgeon and his team, I could tell they all had just woken up. The trainee doctor that let me wait in her car for 15 minutes though was very nice and she tried to put my mind at ease.
My surgeon has admitted on numerous occasions that he did not know the reason why my HT failed, he just calls me the X-factor, and even that the scarring is unfortunate and worse than hoped for. I would think that a full refund of my Dads money would be the least they would offer me but it seems not.

----------


## suarez

> I am considering revealing the surgeon and clinic who did my procedure at some point, but at the moment I am giving them the benefit of the doubt. As PayDay has mentioned there are a lot of red flags from my procedure, but did my surgeon just have an off day? If he indeed has had so many successful HT why did he make the decisions he did that led to my HT failure where the grafts did not take, which also left me with a head full of scares.
> 
> Alan.


 Alan ,

Just my opinion , but if I were you , I would keep the surgeon / clinic details to yourself for now. Send them a link to this thread , and state that if a full refund is not confirmed within 7 days , then you will reveal all the details and photographic evidence to go with it  . The only way I could see them not giving a full refund would be if they are arrogant or stupid , or both . 

A well documented reveal on this ( and other ) websites would do serious damage to the clinic and surgeon . If you delve a little deeper on the major HT sites , you will come across threads that do just that . Once a reputation is tarnished , it can be extremely difficult to get it back , if ever .

As far as your surgeon having an off day ? Nah , too many things in your story lead to incompetence and arrogance as far as I can tell .Read your story a second time , and it really illustrates what shockingly appalling treatment you received . To be honest with you , at this moment in time , I just want you to get your refund so you can at least put that side of the situation to bed . On the other hand , I'd like the surgeon to be named and for his days to be numbered for performing surgery .

That's not a comment I make lightly . I mentioned in a previous post that HT success is not a guarantee . However , the way you were dealt with at the time and since then - well , words fail me , they really do . For all the supposed sympathy from the surgeon , I don't believe he has an ethical bone in his body .

He knows exactly why your surgery was not successful , and he is so greedy that he's chancing this story being revealed on one of the largest HT forums rather than just give you a refund ? Honestly , the mind boggles at the stupidity of it all .

Charlatan at best !

----------


## Alan1980

> I hope you pursue the matter legally.  Hire a lawyer and sue, I would, even at costs exceeding the surgery.  You may also be able find pro bono help.  Simply hiring a lawyer to do a letter demanding your money back may be enough, it will definitely get their attention and get a response at least.   You will most likely have to sign a NDA though if you settle.
> 
> The surgeon must be made accountable.  Contact IAHRS immediately, the surgeon should be investigated and removed from the list.
> 
> Don't be a victim, they aren't ignoring you because they care about you or your story in any way, they're ignoring you because they want to keep your money.
> 
> The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.


 Hello Deal and thanks for giving this valuable advice , I have decided on your advice to contact IAHRS and tell them everything that has happened, and I can provide them with records of all communication between myself and the surgeon and clinic.

Sometimes when it all gets to much to cope with, doing nothing seems best.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan ,
> 
> Just my opinion , but if I were you , I would keep the surgeon / clinic details to yourself for now. Send them a link to this thread , and state that if a full refund is not confirmed within 7 days , then you will reveal all the details and photographic evidence to go with it  . The only way I could see them not giving a full refund would be if they are arrogant or stupid , or both . 
> 
> A well documented reveal on this ( and other ) websites would do serious damage to the clinic and surgeon . If you delve a little deeper on the major HT sites , you will come across threads that do just that . Once a reputation is tarnished , it can be extremely difficult to get it back , if ever .
> 
> As far as your surgeon having an off day ? Nah , too many things in your story lead to incompetence and arrogance as far as I can tell .Read your story a second time , and it really illustrates what shockingly appalling treatment you received . To be honest with you , at this moment in time , I just want you to get your refund so you can at least put that side of the situation to bed . On the other hand , I'd like the surgeon to be named and for his days to be numbered for performing surgery .
> 
> That's not a comment I make lightly . I mentioned in a previous post that HT success is not a guarantee . However , the way you were dealt with at the time and since then - well , words fail me , they really do . For all the supposed sympathy from the surgeon , I don't believe he has an ethical bone in his body .
> ...


 Hello Suarez after reading your post I am thinking about taking your advice. I have already sent a link to this thread to my surgeon by email, but I have yet to get a response. I will re-send again tonight.

One important thing I have realized by my surgeons comments when he referred to me as an anomaly and the X-factor is that he is trying to shift the blame of my failed HT to me, that I am like some kind of HT failure freak and it's my fault.

My surgeon boasted of thousands of successful hair transplants. I do not know if this is true or not, but he seemed like a well self marketed Fue surgeon. It is mind boggling Suarez, that giving me a refund for a failed HT that left me scarred would be a problem, he has already admitted to me face to face when I went to see him and by email that it was a failure and he was sorry. 

I will take some photos of the scarring and my crown and the frontal area and have them ready in case, this will show the extent of my HT failure.

Thank you for the advice Suarez, your posts really open my eyes even more to my situation.

Alan.

----------


## PayDay

I think all of the people on this thread have good intentions with their advice, but in the real world, you can not threaten to harm someones reputation for money. Thats called extortion, so you have to make sure that you do not threaten this surgeon or clinic. Keep doing what youre doing and let them know that you are considering naming the surgeon and the clinic, without making any demands that can be viewed as extortion.  So just be smart. use calm language, post only the facts  You can let them know that you are considering naming them, because you are frustrated or something, but do not threaten them for money. Judging from your written story, it does seem that a full refund is in order, but be smart about it.  I have read many extortion  type posts on other forums, but many of them end in lawsuits against the patients and a lot of extra  heartaches caused by ignorance of the law and other members egging posters on. Just continue to be smart about things. Contact the proper channels and if the doctor told you that you would get a refund, Im sure they will eventually give you one. Like I said, they would be stupid not to, they have too much to lose.

----------


## suarez

> I think all of the people on this thread have good intentions with their advice, but in the real world, you can not threaten to harm someone’s reputation for money. That’s called extortion, so you have to make sure that you do not threaten this surgeon or clinic. Keep doing what you’re doing and let them know that you are considering naming the surgeon and the clinic, without making any demands that can be viewed as extortion.  So just be smart. use calm language, post only the facts  You can let them know that you are considering naming them, because you are frustrated or something, but do not threaten them for money. Judging from your written story, it does seem that a full refund is in order, but be smart about it.  I have read many extortion  type posts on other forums, but many of them end in lawsuits against the patients and a lot of extra  heartaches caused by ignorance of the law and other members egging posters on. Just continue to be smart about things. Contact the proper channels and if the doctor told you that you would get a refund, I’m sure they will eventually give you one. Like I said, they would be stupid not to, they have too much to lose.


 Fair points Payday , but he is only asking for what has already been promised .He's not looking to profit from this and there is nothing criminal about this at all .

 I'm also sure Alan is wise enough to word any such communications to make the point without being explicit .

Indeed , I'm not privileged as to know what was in the terms and conditions of the contract were in this particular instance , but I'm sure there will be some form of recourse for both parties in the event of an alleged breach of contract .If there is no contract , common law will apply in relation to restitution / compensation .

----------


## suarez

Just to add , If Alan has evidence to back up his claims , then the surgeon / clinic could be potentially looking at far , far greater costs than the cost of the HT alone should he decide to go down the legal route  .That's why I'm so baffled by the way they are going about this .

----------


## PayDay

> Just to add , If Alan has evidence to back up his claims , then the surgeon / clinic could be potentially looking at far , far greater costs than the cost of the HT alone should he decide to go down the legal route  .That's why I'm so baffled by the way they are going about this .


 Suarez, I agree with you 100%, but the law might not, and hair transplant  results are considered subjective in the eyes of the law.  Its not what you know in the law, its what you can prove. He would have no case against the clinic unless a credible  witness was willing to come forward to corroborate Alans story. Its naive to think otherwise. 

All Alan has to do is continue  to me smart. Naming names is fine if it is done in the right way. He just has to stick to the facts, and not make any threats or add anything that is not sticking to the facts.

----------


## Alan1980

> I think all of the people on this thread have good intentions with their advice, but in the real world, you can not threaten to harm someone’s reputation for money. That’s called extortion, so you have to make sure that you do not threaten this surgeon or clinic. Keep doing what you’re doing and let them know that you are considering naming the surgeon and the clinic, without making any demands that can be viewed as extortion.  So just be smart. use calm language, post only the facts  You can let them know that you are considering naming them, because you are frustrated or something, but do not threaten them for money. Judging from your written story, it does seem that a full refund is in order, but be smart about it.  I have read many extortion  type posts on other forums, but many of them end in lawsuits against the patients and a lot of extra  heartaches caused by ignorance of the law and other members egging posters on. Just continue to be smart about things. Contact the proper channels and if the doctor told you that you would get a refund, I’m sure they will eventually give you one. Like I said, they would be stupid not to, they have too much to lose.


 Hello PayDay, I completely agree with you, I sent the surgeon an email today stating that I had told my story on these forums and I had with held his name.
I also told him the facts that I had mentioned in my story, but I know he is already aware of these facts. I even started my email off with " Hello Dr I hope you are well"

I have always been polite and I have never used bad or abusive language, in fact looking back in the past at previous emails and communication with him, including phone calls, It seems I was a bit of an apologist on his behalf towards myself, if that makes any sense, when maybe I should of been more upfront about my feelings. My emails have always been questions about my procedures, which I never get answers to. 

I have said I am very frustrated, and that I am considering making a complaint about my procedure to the IAHRS. 

I realize that it is best to stick to the facts and tell it exactly how it happened. I purposely did not give any personal opinions about the surgeon or the clinic in my story, because I believe just telling the facts of the events that happened is good enough, although I did state that making me wait 1 hour in the rain and cold was unprofessional.

I have read how Hair transplant patients have very little protection from the law when it comes to legal battles. I believe I may be half way through the battle with the fact my surgeon has admitted my HT was a failure and he did not know why. I have documented emails and texts to back up those claims.

I do not have any documented proof of an agreed refund though where he said he would contact the clinic, that was done verbally over the phone.

Thank you for your very valuable advice PayDay I will continue to try and conduct myself in a professional and calm manner.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> Fair points Payday , but he is only asking for what has already been promised .He's not looking to profit from this and there is nothing criminal about this at all .
> 
>  I'm also sure Alan is wise enough to word any such communications to make the point without being explicit .
> 
> Indeed , I'm not privileged as to know what was in the terms and conditions of the contract were in this particular instance , but I'm sure there will be some form of recourse for both parties in the event of an alleged breach of contract .If there is no contract , common law will apply in relation to restitution / compensation .


 Hello Suarez. If by to profit you mean to sue the surgeon for damages and loss of earnings, I have had this conversation with the surgeon already over the phone, and I was quite shocked when he brought up that he would be quite happy for me sue him as he was insured, in fact he welcomed it. I told my surgeon I did not want to go down that road, that I am not physically or mentally up for a long legal battle, I just wanted to put this all behind me and requested a refund so I could get my Dads money back for a failed procedure. That is when he said he would contact the clinic to find out how much to refund me and he would get back to me over the next few days. I have not heard anything since.

I personally believe I have the right to tell my story and even name the surgeon, as long as I do what PayDay has said, stick to the facts and I don't personally sully his name or directly attack him in any way, well that is what I have been told, so I am sticking to those rules.

Again thanks for your input Suarez.

----------


## Mattyp1

The way your doing things is absolutely right Alan, the main priority now is that you get your money back at the least, to threaten about naming the clinic/surgeon at this stage might make things worse, but it does sound like the attitude of the surgeon and clinic manager has been very poor, especially leaving you waiting outside for them in the rain for an hour, and even asking you to bring cash?! Very strange... I actually think I've worked out who your surgeon is anyway, it isn't that hard... But I would never make any assumptions on here anyway and wouldn't voice my thoughts. 
A previous poster was saying about harming reputations of surgeons and it being extortion if you did threaten to  ever name them.... It all makes me wonder if there are plenty of people in your situation that we never get to hear about, because of nda's for settlement or people never tell their story,  maybe some surgeons results aren't always what they are cracked up to be! I think the public should know the good and bad about all aspects of this industry,so we can all make good informed choices,  and also think the clinic/surgeon should be named at some point if possible.. the surgeon wouldn't have minded if you had a great result and plastering your pic everywhere for publicity would he?! Surely works both ways, not trying to make this a big witch hunt!! But think people should know.. Please keep us posted with how you get on, and as I said earlier.. I wish you all the very best with it

----------


## Alan1980

> The way your doing things is absolutely right Alan, the main priority now is that you get your money back at the least, to threaten about naming the clinic/surgeon at this stage might make things worse, but it does sound like the attitude of the surgeon and clinic manager has been very poor, especially leaving you waiting outside for them in the rain for an hour, and even asking you to bring cash?! Very strange... I actually think I've worked out who your surgeon is anyway, it isn't that hard... But I would never make any assumptions on here anyway and wouldn't voice my thoughts. 
> A previous poster was saying about harming reputations of surgeons and it being extortion if you did threaten to  ever name them.... It all makes me wonder if there are plenty of people in your situation that we never get to hear about, because of nda's for settlement or people never tell their story,  maybe some surgeons results aren't always what they are cracked up to be! I think the public should know the good and bad about all aspects of this industry,so we can all make good informed choices,  and also think the clinic/surgeon should be named at some point if possible.. the surgeon wouldn't have minded if you had a great result and plastering your pic everywhere for publicity would he?! Surely works both ways, not trying to make this a big witch hunt!! But think people should know.. Please keep us posted with how you get on, and as I said earlier.. I wish you all the very best with it


 Hello Matty, sorry for the late reply, I've been having one of my bad days today.  This will be my first Christmas without my Dad, so I am not really looking forward to it ):

A friend of mine has just pointed out to me to me why the clinic manager insisted on cash Matty, I did not really think of it before, but it's pretty obvious to me now, but I will let people come to their own conclusions as to why, I want to try and remain professional and not push the boat out to far.

What is really baffling is the surgeon is IHARS certified, which means he must have a lot of successful transplants to his name. I think if I had my HT done in his exclusive London clinic things might of been done differently, instead of a remote unheard of clinic where he done my HT.
If I was to make an analogy of the situation it would be my surgeon does exclusive expensive Fue transplants at his London clinic by day, and cash in hand out of the way hair transplants in remote clinics by night. I am pretty sure half of the things that happened to me during my HT he would of done differently in his exclusive London clinic, although it would of probably been much more expensive. The London clinic probably has certain strict procedures and protocols that have to be adhered to, I don't think his London clinic would of left me in the waiting in the cold and rain for an hour.

There must be many people who have gone through what I am going though, but you never hear about it. Maybe a lot of people are scared to go public, or what happened to me, I was so stressed out and depressed a public and a court battle would be to much, but here I am.

 I have emailed and text my surgeon directing them to this thread, but I yet to here anything back. It might actually get to the point where I will be naming my surgeon and clinic. I know that will probably mess up any chance of a refund, but I may be helping people avoid going through the hell I have been through.

Thank you for your kind words Matty, I will certainly keep everyone updated on my situation, everyone has been so incredible on The Bald Truth forums at giving advice and support. I am considering posting my story on another popular hair loss forum over the next few days. I will definitely be sticking around here to try and help other people with what I have learned from my long journey.

Alan.

----------


## ejj

Hi Alan

Im sorry you have been mistreated like this, it is a sad read. Have you any pictures that you could share
as I think it would help with the advice you receive

All the best 
ej

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan
> 
> Im sorry you have been mistreated like this, it is a sad read. Have you any pictures that you could share
> as I think it would help with the advice you recieve
> 
> All the best 
> ej


 Hello ejj, I am hoping to get my friend who is a photographer to take some high resolution pictures for me in good light with his nice expensive cannon camera, I  took some pictures of my scalp with an ipad a while back but they are not very good and it's in poor light, but even then it does still show the extent of the Fue scarring, and also the extent of my HT failure especially my crown where I had 3500 hairs but I am still bare bald. 

Thank you ejj
Alan.

----------


## suarez

> I have emailed and text my surgeon directing them to this thread, but I yet to here anything back. It might actually get to the point where I will be naming my surgeon and clinic. I know that will probably mess up any chance of a refund, but I may be helping people avoid going through the hell I have been through.
> 
> Alan.


 Alan ,

You will have the support of all the forum members here  . From the sounds of it , they may not looking to refund you for the procedure anyway , so giving details may not make that much difference . Again , I'm staggered at their lack of response . 

Just to advise also , that you may be able to get pro-bono assistance from some HT surgeons with a possibility of fixing your poor results  . If you check out Hair Transplant Mentor , you will find further details for this .

http://www.hairtransplantmentor.com/...splant-repair/

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan ,
> 
> You will have the support of all the forum members here  . From the sounds of it , they may not looking to refund you for the procedure anyway , so giving details may not make that much difference . Again , I'm staggered at their lack of response . 
> 
> Just to advise also , that you may be able to get pro-bono assistance from some HT surgeons with a possibility of fixing your poor results  . If you check out Hair Transplant Mentor , you will find further details for this .
> 
> http://www.hairtransplantmentor.com/...splant-repair/


 Hello Suarez, thank you very much for the details for hairtransplant mentor. I am not sure what can be done for me, I have very very little  donor hair left. But I will definitely contact them and see what they say might be possible.

As a last resort Suarez I am going to give the clinic one last call and verbally direct them to my HT story and say nothing else. At least then I will know 100% they definitely know the situation.

Thanks again for the info Suarez.

Alan

----------


## August

Hello Alan. Sorry to hear about the failed transplant. Is there a chance you could show us a photo of the scarring? 
And have you considered camouflaging the scars with scalp micropigmentation? That technic has recently become popular for hiding the kind of scars that you might have.

----------


## Alan1980

Hello August, yes I have considered micropigmentation, I have seen it up close first hand. There was a guy who used to go to my gym who you could clearly see he had micropigmentation done. I could see he had it done under his existing hair and his bald spot. The contrast between the two areas did not look good and that was from about 6 feet away, he had his existing hair buzzed short. Of course from the other side of the gym it looked fine. I am not sure if the purpose was to hide scarring or for the full head of hair look.

I have done quite a bit of research on it and I have seen some decent results at hiding scars from HT, best case scenario probably, and I have seen some terrible results where it looked very fake.
Maybe it could help cover my scarring and get me back to square one, but I do not think I am ready to be put in another make or break situation. I just want to concentrate on my current battle and situation August, getting my Dads money back for my failed HT.

If my surgeon had told me at the start I might have to have hair tattooed all over my head if my Fue went wrong, I would of walked away fast. If I had known what I know now about the pain, mentally and physically and the journey I would have to make for my particular Fue HT I would of said thanks but no thanks.

Thank you for advice and suggestion August, it might be something to consider one day, but I am not ready for any more procedures that might go wrong yet.

As a few forum members have requested I will try and take some pictures tonight rather than wait for my friend, they will not be very high resolution, but they will show my scarring and how sparse my donor area now is.

Alan

----------


## Swooping

Sucks man really sorry to hear your story.

There are definitely sub-par surgeons in the list imo. There are only really a handful surgeons worldwide who are considered elite. 

Anyway who was your surgeon? Also start uploading pictures.

----------


## LogicalBald068

Hi, well first of all, It is the worst case where this kind of experiences can be the part of these surgical methods. Well i am very feeling sorry to see your bad experience with FUE treatments, Its true as not always best hands can only do workout best. As (user) have mentioned you should intimate him through this kind of platform and let him aware of deepness of your surgery and get back your money. And i even feel worst for the treated methodology, clinic should honour your refund if your complain has perfect validation. Wish you all the best!

----------


## Mikey V

I am currently under treatment at Hair Science Institute. They call FUE and FUT old treatments, as with their treatment perhaps not all grafts start growing for sure, but at least they seem to have quite  a good rate of people actually left with a lot of transplanted grafts that are growing, but also with donor area hair that regrows. And they use extremely thin needles so you are not left with all these scars! I feel really sorry for you man, perhaps it is not the best to intimate this guy as you stay feeling horrible about all this, and it will give you no hair or smooth skin back will it? But for other people I would just like to mention this new method as it took me ages to find a transplant with a. good results, b. no pain and c. no scars so I can always shave my head if in a few years time I will have the guts to do so.Wish you all the best man!

----------


## Alan1980

> Sucks man really sorry to hear your story.
> 
> There are definitely sub-par surgeons in the list imo. There are only really a handful surgeons worldwide who are considered elite. 
> 
> Anyway who was your surgeon? Also start uploading pictures.


 Hello Swooping, I realize the IAHRS can't be responsible for a surgeons personal actions, but I think most people considering a HT would rather go to a IAHRS surgeon than a surgeon who is not certified.

I am making a complaint to the IAHRS about my Fue procedure over the christmas period.

I have taken some pictures and I will upload them today, looking at the pictures makes me feel very depressed, I never realized how much donor hair I actually don't have left.
The pictures are not of very good resolution but do show my patchy scarring and my hair growing in patches, and of course almost zero hair growth on head.

Today I called the clinic to speak to the clinic manager, but she was not there, the clinic will get her to call me back tomorrow, I will see what happens tomorrow and where she stands, and take it from there Swooping.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> I am currently under treatment at Hair Science Institute. They call FUE and FUT old treatments, as with their treatment perhaps not all grafts start growing for sure, but at least they seem to have quite  a good rate of people actually left with a lot of transplanted grafts that are growing, but also with donor area hair that regrows. And they use extremely thin needles so you are not left with all these scars! I feel really sorry for you man, perhaps it is not the best to intimate this guy as you stay feeling horrible about all this, and it will give you no hair or smooth skin back will it? But for other people I would just like to mention this new method as it took me ages to find a transplant with a. good results, b. no pain and c. no scars so I can always shave my head if in a few years time I will have the guts to do so. Wish you all the best man!


 Hello Mikey, congratulations on your new HT, it sounds like your very happy and you chose that right clinic and surgeon, I am very pleased for you, it is nice to know there are plenty of people very happy with their HT. I was promised no pain, no mention of scarring, but what I got was the complete opposite. It is great to know you did not have these problems.

My surgeon did not mention any side effects like scarring during my consultation, he even recommended it over strip surgery so I could buzz my hair short if I wanted. He did mention my donor area was sparse, but that did not stop him recommending a Fue procedure.
The clinic manager wanted the surgeon to take even more hair from my donor area, more than the surgeon even recommended.

Fue has been known to leave unsightly scarring I have found out for myself, but when donor the area is very thin or sparse it can leave peoples head in a terrible mess when not enough hair can grow back to cover any scarring. I now know I should of definitely not been considered for a Fue procedure. My surgeon admitted to not having the correct tools with him for my type of grafts, maybe that is why my scarring looks like it does, or one of the reasons why my procedure failed.

I don't think revealing who my surgeon is will leave me feeling bad or worse Mikey. I gave him a large sum of money and trusted him to improve my life and confidence, but he destroyed it instead. It seems he has no empathy or compassion for what's happened, so I will definitely not feel guilty about telling the world who was responsible for my Fue transplant.

Thanks for taking the time for reading my story Mikey and sharing yours.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

The pictures I have included are not very good quality, I tried different lighting settings but that's the best I could do with what I have at the moment. I took about 20 pictures but most of the were blurrey, these two are the best, but they do show how thin and sparse my donor area now is, and how patchy my hair is.

I have a friend who will be taking much better and more detailed pictures over the Christmas holidays, which I will be also sending to IAHRS.

One picture is with 3 weeks growth, the other is shaved, which I did today. The scares look worse in reality, and more detailed higher resolution pics will show this. The scaring goes all the way up to the edge of my bald spot. 

Also note my bald spot on my scalp, 3500 hairs were meant to be implanted there, the surgeon said he wanted an even scattered look going from the centre of my bald spot outwards, obviously there is nothing there anymore, the grafts fell out over a period of a few months after my procedure.

These pictures make me feel very depressed, like I have a disease. At the gym where I worked I was known as leopard man ):

My head looks a mess not matter if I shave it or grow my hair out.

Alan.

----------


## suarez

Alan ,,

Better quality pictures would help , but your crown looks untouched . Did this area receive 3500 hairs or grafts .

Your donor area also looks like it's still inflamed and the scarring does look visible - again , better photos would help .

Have you ever let these areas grow out ?

----------


## Alan1980

> Alan ,,
> 
> Better quality pictures would help , but your crown looks untouched . Did this area receive 3500 hairs or grafts .
> 
> Your donor area also looks like it's still inflamed and the scarring does look visible - again , better photos would help .
> 
> Have you ever let these areas grow out ?


 Hello Suarez, I just checked my paperwork from I when recieved a35% refund, I don't have any other paperwork with numbers on, and it refers to my procedure in grafts and not hairs, I have been referring to my numbers as hairs all this time my bad. 

I have tried to grow my hair for up to 10 weeks and it looks terrible, as you can see the larger scars cause patches and don't grow out so I get a patchy effect. Also my head looks terrible overall, as you know growing your hair with a large bald spot just emphasizes the bald spot and hair loss, I think that's why we all shave our heads it looks much better shaved. 

If I shave my heads the scarring looks very bad and is very noticeable. If I don't shave my head and grow my hair out I get the patch lookd I looka good 20 years older, it seems to be a no win situation Suarez.

The idea behind my Fue transplant was to give me even hair coverage  on my crown so I could buzz my hair to a 2 or 3 and it would look better, obviously even with 3500 grafts there would be signs of thinning still, but It would drastically improve my look, that's what my surgeon told me.

My donor area does get inflamed from time to time and I get burning sensations at the back and sides of my head sometimes, it's not painful at all, just a bit uncomfortable.

I will get better pictures done after he Christmas break, where it looks like everyone will know who my surgeon is by then.

Thank you for your input Suarez and I hope you have a Great Christmas holiday.

Alan.

----------


## Mattyp1

Hi Alan, have you got any advice from another ht surgeon or doctor about why it could've failed? Seems strange as well that you've got burning feelings on your scalp, maybe let a dermatologist examine as well, that's if you haven't already... Know it wouldn't make everything ok, but  they could maybe help you with the burning issue.
I know the pics aren't the best quality, but it looks like a hair hasn't been placed on your head at all..wonder if the donor was damaged as well if they didn't have the right surgical equipment, and you definately shouldn't have been in pain with your procedure... I'm surprised the surgeon didn't stop the procedure  as it isn't the norm to feel the pain you were obviously in, it seems like they shouldn't have carried out the procedure if your donor was sparse in the first place as well, I definately think you've got a lot of grounds for your refund, there's too many red flags!  Have you had any luck with clinic/surgeon replying to you yet? Hope you have a good xmas Alan, enjoy it with your family.

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan, have you got any advice from another ht surgeon or doctor about why it could've failed? Seems strange as well that you've got burning feelings on your scalp, maybe let a dermatologist examine as well, that's if you haven't already... Know it wouldn't make everything ok, but  they could maybe help you with the burning issue.
> I know the pics aren't the best quality, but it looks like a hair hasn't been placed on your head at all..wonder if the donor was damaged as well if they didn't have the right surgical equipment, and you definately shouldn't have been in pain with your procedure... I'm surprised the surgeon didn't stop the procedure  as it isn't the norm to feel the pain you were obviously in, it seems like they shouldn't have carried out the procedure if your donor was sparse in the first place as well, I definately think you've got a lot of grounds for your refund, there's too many red flags!  Have you had any luck with clinic/surgeon replying to you yet? Hope you have a good xmas Alan, enjoy it with your family.


 Hello Matty Merry Christmas to you to, its been a bit of an emotional day today, I have not ben the best company to be around today, one moment I'm OK then the next I'm feeling down again. I am going to get another opinion from another HT surgeon after Christmas.

I don't know why the surgeon did not stop the procedure when I was in pain or when he realized he had the wrong tools. But I think over my 2 procedures something has happened to affect the out come of my Fue HT, as I have said before my surgeon is well marketed and sees himself the top of his field. The  procedures he does in the remote clinics, I'm pretty sure he does differently in the exclusive London clinic, or he won't take the same chances.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

Yesterday I finally had a call from the clinic manager. We had a discussion which lasted five minutes in which she said the clinic is not held responsible for my Fue transplant and that my surgeon only rents the room out, so he is responsible for my hair transplant and refund. The clinic manager also said she would contact my surgeon to let him know I have been in contact with them, but she warned me against revealing his name as the person responsible for my HT on any forums as it would be character deformation. I asked how she comes to this conclusion as I just told my story and shown my results.

So it seems the clinic has washed it's hands of my HT or does not want associated with it, and is now saying it is all down to my surgeon, because he just rents a room from them. This leaves me slightly more confused about the setup they have for hair transplants.
All I have to do now is wait to see if the surgeon gets back to me. 

I would like to say thank you to everyone who has given me their support and advice, and Merry Christmas to everyone, I hope you all had a enjoyable and peaceful Christmas.

Alan.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Yesterday I finally had a call from the clinic manager. We had a discussion which lasted five minutes in which she said the clinic is not held responsible for my Fue transplant and that my surgeon only rents the room out, so he is responsible for my hair transplant and refund. The clinic manager also said she would contact my surgeon to let him know I have been in contact with them, but she warned me against revealing his name as the person responsible for my HT on any forums as it would be character deformation. I asked how she comes to this conclusion as I just told my story and shown my results.
> 
> So it seems the clinic has washed it's hands of my HT or does not want associated with it, and is now saying it is all down to my surgeon, because he just rents a room from them. This leaves me slightly more confused about the setup they have for hair transplants.
> All I have to do now is wait to see if the surgeon gets back to me. 
> 
> I would like to say thank you to everyone who has given me their support and advice, and Merry Christmas to everyone, I hope you all had a enjoyable and peaceful Christmas.
> 
> Alan.


 Hi Alan,

I've read your experience and I can see that you've been through a lot. I understand. Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that you should each out to me to discuss your case so I'm acknowledging that I'm happy to help however I can. I know Spencer Kobren is too (IAHRS). You can reach me at my website shown below.

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan,
> 
> I've read your experience and I can see that you've been through a lot. I understand. Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that you should each out to me to discuss your case so I'm acknowledging that I'm happy to help however I can. I know Spencer Kobren is too (IAHRS). You can reach me at my website shown below.


 Hello Joe, thank you for your support and help, sorry for the late reply, I will contact you via your website. Over the the last few days I have had a lot of time to refelct on a lot of things, I realize now I will have to go down the legal route to get a refund, which maybe be a long legal battle, I will just have to take one day at a time.

Thank you again Joe for offering your support.

----------


## PayDay

> Hello Joe, thank you for your support and help, sorry for the late reply, I will contact you via your website. Over the the last few days I have had a lot of time to refelct on a lot of things, I realize now I will have to go down the legal route to get a refund, which maybe be a long legal battle, I will just have to take one day at a time.
> 
> Thank you again Joe for offering your support.


 Its unlikely you have any civil recourse. You should take a look at all of the consent forms that you signed prior to have surgery. Heres the thing. If any agreements you signed have the name of the clinic on them, then it is the clinic who would be liable for any damages, so the excuse that the doctor  just rents a room would not fly. If you have that assertion in writing, then you might have a criminal case since you paid in cash and  Im sure you have a receipt. If that document  has the name of the clinic and not the doctor then they can not claim that they have no liability based on that assertion.  I would take Joe up on his offer and I heard Spencer and Joe discussing your case on last weeks show. Its not on the TBT site yet, but it was interesting and they both made it as point to say that they will do what they can to help if your story pans out.

----------


## Alan1980

> It’s unlikely you have any civil recourse. You should take a look at all of the consent forms that you signed prior to have surgery. Here’s the thing. If any agreements you signed have the name of the clinic on them, then it is the clinic who would be liable for any damages, so the excuse that the doctor  just rents a room would not fly. If you have that assertion in writing, then you might have a criminal case since you paid in cash and  I’m sure you have a receipt. If that document  has the name of the clinic and not the doctor then they can not claim that they have no liability based on that assertion.  I would take Joe up on his offer and I heard Spencer and Joe discussing your case on last weeks show. It’s not on the TBT site yet, but it was interesting and they both made it as point to say that they will do what they can to help if your story pans out.


 Hello PayDay, I have been in contact with Joe and I have registered on his mentor website. I will check all documents to see if the clinic name is on them when I return home, as I am spending Christmas with my cousins for a break. It has been very emotional coming onto TBT and publicly telling my story, but the amazing support I have recieved helps a lot.

Thanks for the advice PayDay and for letting me know the legal ins and outs, it can get very confusing at times.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

Just an update to everyone who has taken the time to offer their help and support to me : 

So seven days have passed since I gave my surgeon one week to reply to my email and this thread, I have spoken to the clinic who has completely washed their hands of my HT and have said it is down to my surgeon now. The clinic also contacted my surgeon to contact me, this was also one week ago and nothing.

I will take advice from Joe and Spencer before revealing my surgeon and clinic publicly, I know a few forum members have requested I do this.

Thank you and HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone on these forums, and thanks to TBT for existing and helping people like myself lost in this confusing HT industry.

Alan.

----------


## suarez

Hi Alan . 

Happy New Year to you and everyone else on the forum .

Very disappointing attitude there from the surgeon - can't comprehend his attitude at all . You've played this the right way all along and are the only one in this sorry tale to come out of this with any credit .Wishing you the very best .

----------


## jamesst11

> Just an update to everyone who has taken the time to offer their help and support to me : 
> 
> So seven days have passed since I gave my surgeon one week to reply to my email and this thread, I have spoken to the clinic who has completely washed their hands of my HT and have said it is down to my surgeon now. The clinic also contacted my surgeon to contact me, this was also one week ago and nothing.
> 
> I will take advice from Joe and Spencer before revealing my surgeon and clinic publicly, I know a few forum members have requested I do this.
> 
> Thank you and HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone on these forums, and thanks to TBT for existing and helping people like myself lost in this confusing HT industry.
> 
> Alan.


 I understand your hesitation on doing so... remember though, that by providing your story you may be saving someone else from the same horrible nightmare.  There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with stating the facts.  You can simply state your before and after photos along with the complete honest story and how this has impacted your life.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Holy sh*t I can not believe the horror of this story. Feel very sorry for you man

God this industry is full of selfish immoral shills. HT surgeons have more money than almost any of us here but most are cheap bastards when it comes to refunding someone they mutilated

There are very very few reliable people in this industry & this is the case in many industries unfortunately. Unhappy losers who use $$$ as a crutch & can not bear to give a $10k refund when they already have 50x that much on top of a fat house & expensive cars

Everything about this story reeks of terrible ethics & terrible professionalism. If I acted this way at my job I would be fired & I do not even have people's health/aesthetics in my hands....

----------


## Alan1980

> Hi Alan . 
> 
> Happy New Year to you and everyone else on the forum .
> 
> Very disappointing attitude there from the surgeon - can't comprehend his attitude at all . You've played this the right way all along and are the only one in this sorry tale to come out of this with any credit .Wishing you the very best .


 Hello Suarez, I also do not understand my surgeons attitude, for someone who is meant to do hundreds of HT's a year, I am baffled that giving something as simple as a refund for my failed procecure would cause so much stubbornness and ignorance towards me. As I have said many times before Suarez, my surgeon has admitted my HTwas a failure but continues to say it is a mystery, but I now know that there is a number of decisions my surgeon made that could of affected the outcome and success of my HT.

It is good to see your HT went well Suarez and I wish you all the best for the coming months.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> I understand your hesitation on doing so... remember though, that by providing your story you may be saving someone else from the same horrible nightmare.  There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with stating the facts.  You can simply state your before and after photos along with the complete honest story and how this has impacted your life.


 Hello James, I feel I am caught in a dilema, I want to name my surgeon and the clinic, as you say it could save someone else from going through what I did, but at the same time I want to get my Dads money back, as it was his wish to see this through, I don't want to think that what he worked for went down the drain.

I am working on getting much better and higher resolution pictures, but as you can see from my crown shot there is not even 100 grafts there, never mind 3,500 grafts. As was mentioned by PayDay using the incorrect tools for my grafts most likely damaged the hair grafts on extraction. 

I still can not believe to this day so many grafts failed to take, especially on my crown. I hopefully have done just what you have said James, told my complete honest story and show the outcome and let the rest of the HT community come to a conclusion. 

Thanks for your support and valued advice James, as I know it was given from your own personal experience.

Alan

----------


## Mattyp1

Hi Alan, sorry to hear you haven't heard anything back from your surgeon, from hearing your story, as I said before.. It sounds like there was definately a problem with the extraction of your grafts, if that was the reason for the poor yield, who knows?! And we never really will know....your story does show the ethics of some of these surgeons though, your whole experience sounded like a terrible one from start to finish, the least I would'vebut  thought the surgeon could do is refund you your money, it's not as though they don't earn enough!! I've said it before as well, but I do hope you say who your clinic/surgeon was at some point, I said on an earlier post I think I know who it was, if you look at the info provided, you can work it out..But obviously that's for you to say. 
As a previous member said, all your telling is your story, if you had the best ht result in the world, the doc wouldn't mind using you as a poster boy then would he?! Think it should work both ways, it really does sound like you've been through hell with it all, and for all we know there could be many more like you that have used the same doc/clinic that we never hear about ... Whatever you decide, I wish you all the best Alan

----------


## Alan1980

> Holy sh*t I can not believe the horror of this story. Feel very sorry for you man
> 
> God this industry is full of selfish immoral shills. HT surgeons have more money than almost any of us here but most are cheap bastards when it comes to refunding someone they mutilated
> 
> There are very very few reliable people in this industry & this is the case in many industries unfortunately. Unhappy losers who use $$$ as a crutch & can not bear to give a $10k refund when they already have 50x that much on top of a fat house & expensive cars
> 
> Everything about this story reeks of terrible ethics & terrible professionalism. If I acted this way at my job I would be fired & I do not even have people's health/aesthetics in my hands....


 Hello 25, it seems after everything that has happened, and what I have been put through, and by their own admission my HT was a failure, they still want to hold onto every last penny. I think they are waiting for a legal battle, which I am dreading because the last thing I need right now is more stress. I have made some good progress, but my counsellor is worried I might regress and undo the last 12 months hard work of getting myself back into a normal way of life, if I take on any kind of long legal battle.

At the moment I will just take it a day at a time.

Thank you for your input 25 going 65 I really appreciate it, but it looks like most of what you say is true when it comes to post HT support when something goes wrong. Of course there is a minority of HT surgeons who excel at what they do and do offer good HT aftrcare, I suppose I was unlucky in my choice.

Alan.

----------


## Hemo

I don't see how publicly revealing the surgeon's name would be defamation if everything you're saying can be backed up - it's no different than any other review (as seen here/other sites or even something like Yelp).  It could at least prevent him from working with the clinic again.

I would also make the clinic's name known since the woman was clearly shady and was trying to squeeze every last dollar out of you.

----------


## PayDay

> I don't see how publicly revealing the surgeon's name would be defamation if everything you're saying can be backed up - it's no different than any other review (as seen here/other sites or even something like Yelp).  It could at least prevent him from working with the clinic again.
> 
> I would also make the clinic's name known since the woman was clearly shady and was trying to squeeze every last dollar out of you.


 
Here's the issue, since Alan has already revealed  himself to both the clinic and the doctor, he leaves himself open to liability. UK defamation law is much different than U.S.Law and since the burden of proof is on the person who makes the public claims., Alan would leave himself wide open to being sued and would be forced to spend money defending his claims even if they are 100% true. Its horrible, but its the way it works. He would have to state facts only, no interpretation and no long stories or speculation.This does not preclude him from going after the clinic criminally if he can prove any criminal action. For instance if the clinic represented in writing that the doctor worked for them and now claims differently .  No matter what the situation, it would be much better for the clinic and the doctor to just give Alan his refund and be done with it, since all parties lose if it has to go to court and if the clinic does sue, whats to stop Alan from just repeating his story all over the forums, until the clinic gets an injunction which can take years? Just be very carful in your wording Alan and be aware that U.K. liable law favors the person who believes they are being defamed.

----------


## Mattyp1

I think all Alan needs to do is put his pics up with timelines, number of grafts etc, and name the surgeon and clinic, carefully worded title.. Nothing wrong with that, after all they've put him through, if it was me... I wouldn't let them get away with it, I had a ht a month ago, if I have serious problems in a years time, I'd do exactly the same

----------


## jamesst11

> I think all Alan needs to do is put his pics up with timelines, number of grafts etc, and name the surgeon and clinic, carefully worded title.. Nothing wrong with that, after all they've put him through, if it was me... I wouldn't let them get away with it, I had a ht a month ago, if I have serious problems in a years time, I'd do exactly the same


 yes. exactly.

----------


## PayDay

> I think all Alan needs to do is put his pics up with timelines, number of grafts etc, and name the surgeon and clinic, carefully worded title.. Nothing wrong with that, after all they've put him through, if it was me... I wouldn't let them get away with it, I had a ht a month ago, if I have serious problems in a years time, I'd do exactly the same


 Hey there is no problem with that. he just needs to use words like "disappointed" instead of "mislead" or "harmed" like some on these forums might use. I just want him to protect himself and get the best outcome out of this. He also needs to contact the right authorities. Disciplinary boards,his jurisdiction's consumer protection office and so on. The U.K. has messed up laws when it comes to defamation, so he just needs to be smart.

----------


## jamesst11

> Hey there is no problem with that. he just needs to use words like "disappointed" instead of "mislead" or "harmed" like some on these forums might use. I just want him to protect himself and get the best outcome out of this. He also needs to contact the right authorities. Disciplinary boards,his jurisdiction's consumer protection office and so on. The U.K. has messed up laws when it comes to defamation, so he just needs to be smart.


 Yes.  Post ALL the information, usually that's all people need to see.  If the outcome was bad, that will be evident with simply a few pictures.  If you want to disclose personal emotions and such, just preface it with "I feel" to state it more as an opinion.  If you say "I feel like they acted unprofessional" it becomes an opinion about the procedure rather you stating it as fact and I believe there is nothing wrong with that.

----------


## PayDay

> Yes.  Post ALL the information, usually that's all people need to see.  If the outcome was bad, that will be evident with simply a few pictures.  If you want to disclose personal emotions and such, just preface it with "I feel" to state it more as an opinion.  If you say "I feel like they acted unprofessional" it becomes an opinion about the procedure rather you stating it as fact and I believe there is nothing wrong with that.


 Stating I "feel" will not protect him. That is very bad advice. Just stick to the facts. Like I said U.K defamation law is very different and they can still force him to defend himself at a tremendous cost.

----------


## Mattyp1

All he would have to say is "very disappointed with final results" or something along those lines, again.. With clear  pics and timelines, name the doc and clinic... Job done. For me, if I was looking for a fue surgeon, that would definately make me think twice about using them, no matter how many good results the surgeon/clinic might have, that would be the most subtle way of letting people know, without any comeback from surgeon etc. If Alan can tell his story without any danger of being sued for libel, which I definately think he can do, then even better... It all depends how things are worded.
It sounds like Alan had been through such 
Alot, I can't imagine it... As I said earlier, I'm a month post op, it's bad enough dealing with hairloss, then when you think your actually doing something about it and then end up with a bad result.. The emotional rollercoaster must be massive, imo I don't think it would be easy to sue the surgeon, as with all surgeries.. There is a risk that something can go wrong, to prove to a court that it was the surgeons fault I think would be very difficult, even though from hearing Alan's story there are lots of red flags about his surgery and the way it was conducted, it also sounds like the level of professionalism from the surgeon and team was very poor indeed. At no point should Alan have been in the pain he was in, that must say something in itself! 
Everyone's different... But personally I'd want to tell everyone my story (within reason) and name the clinic/surgeon... And maybe save some other potential patients the same bad experience in the future.

----------


## suarez

> be aware that U.K. liable law favors the person who believes they are being defamed.


 Payday , your advice is good and sincere , but there are other considerations to this case that we are not yet aware of , mainly what the contract terms and condition are , who the contract was with , and what evidence has been recorded by Alan ? If the surgeon has only verbally admitted a poor result for example , then that on its own may be a major factor in Alans decision going forward .

The Defamation Act was reformed in the UK in 2013 , one of the key reforms being that it ' introduces a defence of "responsible publication on matters of public interest'. I've not looked into any case law in this respect , but I'm sure it will be about .

In any instance , I'd agree that for the timebeing that the surgery / clinic should remain anonymous .

There are plenty of legal firms in the UK specialising in medical negligence , offering a free consultation , and operating on a ' no win no fee ' basis if they feel the case has a fair chance of sucess .

The surgeon in question would be an idiot to even consider the legal route of defamation , but on his form to date it wouldn't exactly suprise me .

----------


## Alan1980

Hello all, thank you for all your replies and advice, I am sorry I have not been on to respond but I am recovering from the flu, I have never had the flu so bad before, I was in bed for a week, but I am feeling slightly better now.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> All he would have to say is "very disappointed with final results" or something along those lines, again.. With clear  pics and timelines, name the doc and clinic... Job done. For me, if I was looking for a fue surgeon, that would definately make me think twice about using them, no matter how many good results the surgeon/clinic might have, that would be the most subtle way of letting people know, without any comeback from surgeon etc. If Alan can tell his story without any danger of being sued for libel, which I definately think he can do, then even better... It all depends how things are worded.
> It sounds like Alan had been through such 
> Alot, I can't imagine it... As I said earlier, I'm a month post op, it's bad enough dealing with hairloss, then when you think your actually doing something about it and then end up with a bad result.. The emotional rollercoaster must be massive, imo I don't think it would be easy to sue the surgeon, as with all surgeries.. There is a risk that something can go wrong, to prove to a court that it was the surgeons fault I think would be very difficult, even though from hearing Alan's story there are lots of red flags about his surgery and the way it was conducted, it also sounds like the level of professionalism from the surgeon and team was very poor indeed. At no point should Alan have been in the pain he was in, that must say something in itself! 
> Everyone's different... But personally I'd want to tell everyone my story (within reason) and name the clinic/surgeon... And maybe save some other potential patients the same bad experience in the future.


 Hello Matty, yes I am very disappointed with my results, and the pain I had to go through. I have actually been advised by the surgeon that I could sue if I wanted, because it obviously does not come out of his pocket but a refund does. When he said this to me I was quite shocked, its not often you get someone welcoming the idea of being sued. As I mentioned before that would mean a long battle with lawyers, insurance companies and courts which I am not really up to. It's after I said I just wanted my money back he agreed to contact the clinic and arrange a refund. 

Thank you for reply Matty, yours and everyone else's support has been amazing through out this thread.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> I don't see how publicly revealing the surgeon's name would be defamation if everything you're saying can be backed up - it's no different than any other review (as seen here/other sites or even something like Yelp).  It could at least prevent him from working with the clinic again.
> 
> I would also make the clinic's name known since the woman was clearly shady and was trying to squeeze every last dollar out of you.


 Hello Hemp, I think my story is like a detailed review of everything that happened to me during my FUE procedure.
The clinic manager even recommended extra 2000 grafts on top of what the surgeon originally estimated that my donor area could provide. Some forum members have even mentioned maybe I should not of even been a FUE candidate with my donor area density.

Alan

----------


## Alan1980

> Yes.  Post ALL the information, usually that's all people need to see.  If the outcome was bad, that will be evident with simply a few pictures.  If you want to disclose personal emotions and such, just preface it with "I feel" to state it more as an opinion.  If you say "I feel like they acted unprofessional" it becomes an opinion about the procedure rather you stating it as fact and I believe there is nothing wrong with that.


 Hello James, I have been very tempted to express my personal emotions to the full at times, but I know it would not be in my favour to do so. I think my counselling over the last 16 months can show how I have been affected emotionally.

As you have mentioned before James just telling the facts is good enough, without giving a emotional personal opinion of the events of my HT procedure.

As of this moment I am receiving guidance from some of the best and most experienced in the HT industry, which of course helps a lot and makes makes me feel there is still hope to resolve things in a peaceful way.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

> Payday , your advice is good and sincere , but there are other considerations to this case that we are not yet aware of , mainly what the contract terms and condition are , who the contract was with , and what evidence has been recorded by Alan ? If the surgeon has only verbally admitted a poor result for example , then that on its own may be a major factor in Alans decision going forward .
> 
> The Defamation Act was reformed in the UK in 2013 , one of the key reforms being that it ' introduces a defence of "responsible publication on matters of public interest'. I've not looked into any case law in this respect , but I'm sure it will be about .
> 
> In any instance , I'd agree that for the timebeing that the surgery / clinic should remain anonymous .
> 
> There are plenty of legal firms in the UK specialising in medical negligence , offering a free consultation , and operating on a ' no win no fee ' basis if they feel the case has a fair chance of sucess .
> 
> The surgeon in question would be an idiot to even consider the legal route of defamation , but on his form to date it wouldn't exactly suprise me .


 Hello Suarez I am sorry for he late reply, after doing some research and taking some legal advice, there is nothing stopping me just naming the clinic and surgeon. Your right I was also informed by the solicitor I took legal advice from that the law had changed concerning The Deformation Of Character act, which better protects some like myself in my situation, like publishing the results of my HT failure, which may benefit the public as in stopping other people from having to go through what I have.

Thank on for your research Suarez and support, I will keep everyone updated, I am in the process of new hi resolution pictures and sending them to Joe who has very kindly offered me guidance through all of this. I will update my thread with the new pictures as soon as I can.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

Today I spoke to the clinic manager who today was very polite and told me she is getting the surgeon to contact me this week to sort everything out, as he has been away over the Christmas period.
All I can do now is hope and wait to see what happens.

Alan.

----------


## jamesst11

> Today I spoke to the clinic manager who today was very polite and told me she is getting the surgeon to contact me this week to sort everything out, as he has been away over the Christmas period.
> All I can do now is hope and wait to see what happens.
> 
> Alan.


 They are always very polite when they are fearful of a lawsuit or of being exposed on forums like this.  They ALREADY know you're talking about them, believe it or not.  As soon as you start to expose their work, they will have some dousch in a suit, that know's nothing about what you're going through, call you and offer you all sorts of crap.  He/she will be very well spoken, charming and kind and try to sympathize with you on your situation.  The first thing they will offer is repair work, because it costs them nothing.  They will most likely butcher you more.  The second thing they will offer is your total money back, in return for your complete silence.  This has happened a thousand times and it has happened to me.  When they asked me to sign a waiver to refund my money, in the amount of about $4,000... I told them I would be willing to sign for double that (just for shits and giggles).  That they needed to reimburse me for all the dermatologist visits, all the products I had to buy to remedy the problem, and for all the therapy costs for disfiguring me.  DON'T AGREE TO ONE G*DDAMN THING!!! MONEY in this life, is meaningless in comparison to the value of exposing these people, and potentially all the other people you can save from such a nightmare.  Just try to think rationally.  I know for fact, I have literally prevented 5-6 people from being butchered by my same surgeon.  I suspect the number is much greater than that.  If you google her name, every other site that comes up is my story.  IF they TRULY took advantage of you, which is what it sounds like... IF they KNEW this operation was a bad idea from the start

----------


## jamesst11

> They are always very polite when they are fearful of a lawsuit or of being exposed on forums like this.  They ALREADY know you're talking about them, believe it or not.  As soon as you start to expose their work, they will have some dousch in a suit, that know's nothing about what you're going through, call you and offer you all sorts of crap.  He/she will be very well spoken, charming and kind and try to sympathize with you on your situation.  The first thing they will offer is repair work, because it costs them nothing.  They will most likely butcher you more.  The second thing they will offer is your total money back, in return for your complete silence.  This has happened a thousand times and it has happened to me.  When they asked me to sign a waiver to refund my money, in the amount of about $4,000... I told them I would be willing to sign for double that (just for shits and giggles).  That they needed to reimburse me for all the dermatologist visits, all the products I had to buy to remedy the problem, and for all the therapy costs for disfiguring me.  DON'T AGREE TO ONE G*DDAMN THING!!! MONEY in this life, is meaningless in comparison to the value of exposing these people, and potentially all the other people you can save from such a nightmare.  Just try to think rationally.  I know for fact, I have literally prevented 5-6 people from being butchered by my same surgeon.  I suspect the number is much greater than that.  If you google her name, every other site that comes up is my story.  IF they TRULY took advantage of you, which is what it sounds like... IF they KNEW this operation was a bad idea from the start


 AND they went ahead with it anyway, then it is simple fact that they are unethical human beings.  HT's are not joke, they can destroy lives.  They need to be held accountable.

----------


## Alan1980

> AND they went ahead with it anyway, then it is simple fact that they are unethical human beings.  HT's are not joke, they can destroy lives.  They need to be held accountable.


 Hello James I am in a bit of a dilemma, I completely understand everything you are saying and you are right money is not everything and it certainly can not make up for a ruined life, specially when compared to someone's life being affected for the worse from a failed HT or a HT that has gone seriously wrong. If it was my own money then I think my conscious would be a lot clearer and I would not care so much about a refund and just name my surgeon and clinic, but as it was my dad's own savings that paid for my HT it is a lot less clear cut what is the right thing to do. His wish was for me to get his money back and he wanted me to fight for what was right.

I think you were put in a considerably worse position than myself James, as you pretty much started out with nearly a full head of hair, where I was already suffering from advanced hair loss, what happened to you was unethical to the extreme.

I am getting the best possible guidance and help from Joe Tillman as you may know by now, and I am doing things step by step.

Thanks for your support and help James, I know how hard it is to come to terms with what you went through to. I also have my bad days and I often think if only I could turn back time.

Alan.

----------


## Alan1980

Update : 
Today I had another phone call from the clinic manager, she told me she had contacted my surgeon who she said had been advised to not contact me at all, when I asked why she said it was because I had asked for a large and unethical amount of money as settlement for my HT. I was very confused because I have never asked for a large sum of money, only the money back which I paid for my HT. Everyone who has followed my story knows that I have only ever asked for a refund for my failed HT. When I told the clinic manager this she was also very confused to why my surgeon would of come to this conclusion and said she would relay this new information to him.

I can't imagine my surgeon would of forgotten already our last conversation when he agreed to a refund and said he would contact the clinic to arrange my refund, or maybe he has me confused with someone else.
I wouldn't like to think that my surgeon wants me to go through all the stress of going to court over my refund.

But if this is true then it is truly unbelievable. I am waiting to see what happens this week when the clinic manager contacts him again. This really is so stressful, it feels like they are playing games with me.

I will post another update later this week.

Alan.

----------


## jamesst11

> Update : 
> Today I had another phone call from the clinic manager, she told me she had contacted my surgeon who she said had been advised to not contact me at all, when I asked why she said it was because I had asked for a large and unethical amount of money as settlement for my HT. I was very confused because I have never asked for a large sum of money, only the money back which I paid for my HT. Everyone who has followed my story knows that I have only ever asked for a refund for my failed HT. When I told the clinic manager this she was also very confused to why my surgeon would of come to this conclusion and said she would relay this new information to him.
> 
> I can't imagine my surgeon would of forgotten already our last conversation when he agreed to a refund and said he would contact the clinic to arrange my refund, or maybe he has me confused with someone else.
> I wouldn't like to think that my surgeon wants me to go through all the stress of going to court over my refund.
> 
> But if this is true then it is truly unbelievable. I am waiting to see what happens this week when the clinic manager contacts him again. This really is so stressful, it feels like they are playing games with me.
> 
> I will post another update later this week.
> ...


 oh man... this sounds WAY TOO FAMILIAR

----------


## jamesst11

> Update : 
> Today I had another phone call from the clinic manager, she told me she had contacted my surgeon who she said had been advised to not contact me at all, when I asked why she said it was because I had asked for a large and unethical amount of money as settlement for my HT. I was very confused because I have never asked for a large sum of money, only the money back which I paid for my HT. Everyone who has followed my story knows that I have only ever asked for a refund for my failed HT. When I told the clinic manager this she was also very confused to why my surgeon would of come to this conclusion and said she would relay this new information to him.
> 
> I can't imagine my surgeon would of forgotten already our last conversation when he agreed to a refund and said he would contact the clinic to arrange my refund, or maybe he has me confused with someone else.
> I wouldn't like to think that my surgeon wants me to go through all the stress of going to court over my refund.
> 
> But if this is true then it is truly unbelievable. I am waiting to see what happens this week when the clinic manager contacts him again. This really is so stressful, it feels like they are playing games with me.
> 
> I will post another update later this week.
> ...


 Dude, 
   they are playing games with you.  From the very start and from here on out, they are looking at this in terms of law suits and cash.  This is how a great portion of this industry works.  This is how most industries work.  I don't know ALL the details of your case, however, it sounds strikingly similar to my own and the many other people I have conversed with that have been through this.  In these cases, the intentions were never surrounding the patients well being.  I cannot give you any legal advice.  I can tell you, once again, that IF they lured you in with certain promises and neglected to tell you ALL the potential outcomes and complications that come along with such an intricate surgery, then they are by definition unethical in practice.  IF this clinic has been unethical to you, then they will be unethical to the next 20 year old who walks in there and doesn't know the first thing about HT surgery.  The poor bastard will come in thinking he is going to regain confidence and after they butcher him, he might just spend his 20's living in constant anxiety, fear and depression.  I am so passionate about this, because it happened to me and I have read absolute HORROR stories about it happening to other, GOOD people.  It's sick.  It's evil, and because they are so lawyered up they think they are untouchable.  ONCE AGAIN - This paragraph is riddled with the word, "IF" because I do not know you're full case, only you do... The end point being IF they treated you unethically - you have a RESPONSIBILITY to tell the world.  In doing so, you never have to reveal your real name or identity, just your story and pics.

----------


## DAVE52

> I can't imagine my surgeon would of forgotten already our last conversation when he agreed to a refund and said he would contact the clinic to arrange my refund, or maybe he has me confused with someone else.
> I wouldn't like to think that my surgeon wants me to go through all the stress of going to court over my refund.
> 
> But if this is true then it is truly unbelievable.* I am waiting to see what happens this week when the clinic manager contacts him again*. This really is so stressful, it feels like they are playing games with me.
> 
> I will post another update later this week.
> 
> Alan.


 They are hoping you will just go away

----------


## Alan1980

Hello to all fellow TBT members, first of all I would like to apologise for the lack of updates on my on going situation and battle with my HT surgeon to get justice and a refund for my failed HT. The last 3 to 4 week had got very intense,
with my surgeon and the clinic. I had been in contact with the clinic several times and each time I had been given different answers concnering my hopes for a full refund. I had been accused by my surgeon for asking for
an unethical amount of money for settlement for my failed HT which was completely untrue, which is evident when reading through my story and this thread that all I wanted was a refund.

There was a period of about 4 weeks where the Clinic seemed to be giving me the run around, and in the end it all got a bit to much for me. I have suffered from depression and anxiety in the past after my HT and it seemed my past was coming back to haunt me again.
After going to see my counsellor, she suggested I should try and get away and visit some family or friends and forget about everything for a few weeks, so I went to stay with my cousins in Wales. The break away helped me a great deal and helped to clear my mind.
The clinic and my surgeon are well aware that I suffer from anxiety and depression after my HT, and I think they may of been hoping this might happen to me, that it might get to much for me and like Dave52 said a few posts back, they are hoping I will just go away.
Well I have got news for them, I am not going away, I will be around to fight until I get what I think is right or the very least my money back for what they have put me through.

The latest news I have is a phone call from the clinic manager just before I went away, they told me the surgeon is back in the surgeory on March 5th and they would get back to me then. So that is my deadline the 5th of March.
Thank you everybody that has supported me through out my ordeal and I promise to keep everybody updated not matter what the outcome.

Alan.

----------


## suarez

> Well I have got news for them, I am not going away, I will be around to fight until I get what I think is right or the very least my money back for what they have put me through.
> 
> Alan.


 Good for you Alan . 

They are playing games so you just need to play along .

Are you still receiving legal advice ? Quick question for you - Is your contract with the clinic or the surgeon ?

----------


## Alan1980

> Good for you Alan . 
> 
> They are playing games so you just need to play along .
> 
> Are you still receiving legal advice ? Quick question for you - Is your contract with the clinic or the surgeon ?


 Hello Suarez, my contract seems to be with my surgeon, but at the same time the clinic does advertise FUE hair transplants on thier website as a speciality they do, and says results 100% guranteed.

I have taken legal advice, and the London based solicitor firm I talked to said they were familiar with my surgeon when I mentioned his name, what this means I don't know, of course they could not talk about any other cases if they were in any way connected.

We are all waiting until the 5th of March to see what happens.

Alan.

----------


## madhuri

FUE treatment has very low success rate and it depends hugely on how your body adopts to it. But my experience with hair transplant or treatment services has not been so great. 

I too was 24 when I started losing my hair. I am more worried about the density of my hair :/

----------


## Mattyp1

Hi Alan, how did you get on in the end with everything? 
Hope you are well anyway

----------

